# Say hello to Ocean Blue!



## cthom (Nov 15, 2011)

This is my new hedgie from happy hedgies in B.C ! her name is ocean (blue) 
im so excited to get her!


----------



## sarahbear (Feb 13, 2012)

Hello!  OMG she is just too precious!!!! that second picture is just to die for! Congratulations=))


----------



## HedgieQuills (Apr 11, 2012)

Ohmygoodness , so adorable !  
I had my eyes on this one since Happy Hedgies posted their new litter pictures ! Sierra x Bentley right ? Amazing.
! So cute ! So you live in B.C eh? I do too ~


----------



## cthom (Nov 15, 2011)

yup your right sierra X bently!
no i live in alberta so she is being shipped to me  
i promise i will give her a good home. her and juniper can be buddies!


----------



## HedgieQuills (Apr 11, 2012)

Oooh Alberta !  Cools ,

Yeaaah Juniper and Ocean could be buddies !  That would be great ~ 
Happy Hedgies Steph. and Vanessa are like great breeders to buy from. ! <3


----------



## cthom (Nov 15, 2011)

thats great to know, hudini was from p's pets
so i thought id like to try a breeder this time. 

i'm glad she has a buddy now to!


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2012)

im from alberta as well and on the waiting list for a hedgie for happy hedgies. shes so cute.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Hello pretty girl!


----------



## cthom (Nov 15, 2011)

you from calgary quillzmom?


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2012)

yup i am. lol 
it sucks there isnt any good breeders in alberta.


----------



## cthom (Nov 15, 2011)

i dont think there are any breeders in alberta! lol im in edmonton


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2012)

there is but not any ones id trust.
i just got cato from a friend who got him from a backyard breeder here who dropped him off in a parking lot in a shoe box with some shavings and an apple in and and drove off. no care sheet no heat source , also they have had 4 litters in the past 3 months and after i got him i tryed to email them to get information and see there facility they stopped talking to me.


----------



## OrlyEstrin (Apr 25, 2012)

Oh my goodness! How exiting! I'm actually getting my firt hedgehog from Happy Hedgies to(lilac M1)!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, Ocean Blue is beautiful.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2012)

so cute i love dark hedgehogs


----------

